# Yoga Classes



## Tipytoes (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All

Can anyone recommend good yoga classes anywhere around Dubai Marina or JBR at reasonable prices. 
I have checked in time out but there isnt many choices around these areas.
Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Ansagna Spa in Marina Walk. If I remember correctly, they charge AED 60 per session, though you get a free introductory lesson.

Exhale Body Fitness in Murjan, JBR also offer yoga classes. They also charge AED 60 per session but believe that there is a joining fee on top of this.


----------



## Tipytoes (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Maz25, will definately give them a call and the cost is not bad at all.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

My friend is also taking yoga classes at Exhale and she's quite happy.


----------

